# Cannot install HP LaserJet 1200



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,

I recently had to reformat and so I'm reinstalling everything from scratch. Unfortunately I cannot for the life of me get any printers successfully installed. I've been trying for hours to install my trusty HP 1200 with no luck. It will pretend to install, and I have the latest drivers, but upon trying to print to it gives no response whatsoever. Same thing when I try to print to other printers on the network. I have tried both parallel port and USB with no luck. Also tried disabling bidirectional support. All attempts to print are met with a simple "error" in the printer status box with no hints as to what's wrong. I have no idea how to begin troubleshooting this. Help!

OS is WinXP Pro with SP2 and Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe mobo.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

There are several driver packages available at HP for that printer and OS.
I wouldn't know which one(s) to grab without asking HP.
If I had to guess, I would take the bundle PCL5e, PCL6 and PS

There is a fairly detailed tutorial at HP on installing those drivers and software if needed.

BUT, if it was working before and I still had the install CD that came with the printer, I would use that. Of course uninstall the recently acquired drivers 1st.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

I know, that's the thing, even the original CD won't work. It supposedly installs but I can't get ANY communication going to it and I don't know why. Maybe my ports are set up wrong??


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Are you logged on as Administrator ?


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm logged in as a user that has the same administrative rights as far as I know...does it make a difference? My sound card has also stopped working...no sound whatsoever...don't know if it's related but all my devices seem to be rebelling at once!


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmmm...this looks like it may be my issue: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...28&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=lj1123en

I'm going to try that patch and see if it helps!


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, that didn't work, but here's what did...

I called HP and we tried a number of things for at least 45 minutes. Eventually what worked was installing HP's special DOT_4 drivers. Ditched parallel port cable and went with USB, but I don't think that was it--I think it was the DOT_4 drivers that worked, because I remember seeing them before when it was working (before reformat). However, it was no easy feat figuring out which downloads on HP's website actually contained the DOT_4 drivers, because they don't really say. It was kind of trial-and-error. But it's working now!

Yay!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the solution with us. It could help someone else having the same problem.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I second Terrister's comments and would also add that your persistence and competence played a major role in the solution.
Congrats and thanks for sharing !


----------



## nirupam (Sep 20, 2008)

i install hp laserjet 1200 printer postscript driver but the printer cannot print postscript print


----------

